
Hackers Stole My Instagram Username and Facebook Doesn’t Care - bond
https://petapixel.com/2018/08/20/hackers-stole-my-instagram-username-and-facebook-doesnt-care/
======
naamio
The author practically says that 2FA is inconvenient halfway into the article,
so he didn't use it. At this point, using a platform like this for business
makes features such as 2FA imperative.

